

Ask HN: What blogging platform do you use? - efkv

What is the best blogging platform to use for a tech-related personal blog?
======
javert
Flat text files.

~~~
rachelbythebay
Consider this my vote of support for simple input and "baking" to yield
something which suits your fancy. There are no surprises about content or
server load.

It also seems like one of those things that (some) people eventually do:
writing their own engine which makes their posts work. For something deeply
personal that you might wind up using several times a day, sometimes it takes
that kind of commitment to get a tool which is just right.

That's what I like to tell myself, at least. I described my own program
earlier this year: <http://rachelbythebay.com/w/2012/01/12/publog/>

